# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Problme avec Teamspeak 3

## Floriuzu

Bonjour, j'ai un problme avec Teamspeak 3.
Voila lors du dernier tlchargement un fichier ne veut pas s'installer et donc Teamspeak ne veut pas s'ouvrir.
Voil ce que me dit Teamspeak : "Le point d'entre de procdure GetProcessImageFileNameW est introuvable dans la bibliothque de liaisons dynamique PSAPI.DLL." 
J'ai essay de retlcharger plusieurs fois Ts mais aucun succs. 

Voil pourriez-vous m'aider svp. Merci !!

----------


## ZnhaarX

Bonjour (et dsol de remonter ce topic, mais au cas ou on ne sait jamais).

Il s'agit d'un problme de ta version de ta DLL  tous les coups.
Donc je te propose de tlcharger une version rcente:
Ensuite tu la modifies dans ton rpertoire *C:\WINDOWS\system32\*

ZnhaarX.

----------

